# Laser on Coyote AR-15



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Hey Guys,
A friend of mine has a Crimson Trace Vertical foregrip that has a red laser and 120 lumen light he wants me to try on my AR-15 while coyote hunting. Is it legal in Ohio to use a laser for coyote hunting? I know it is illegal for other game.

ski


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

NOOO! It is illegal to project a beam of light (even a laser dot) onto a game animal in Ohio. You can use a red-dot system that contains the dot inside the sighting system or that projects the light onto the front lens or screen of the sighting device.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

As Huntinbull said , big NO NO. And some States wont let you hunt with any AR platform riffle. Got to do a lot of homework on the laws before it costs you lots of time , money and heartache in the long run.

Matt


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Your good with the AR, but ya know fellas... I just looked in the hunting rules book, and the only prohibition on lasers is on a bow or cross bow, no mention of fire arms. 

Personally, I wouldn't use it, I don't consider it fair chase then, but unless someone else knows a law, I would say you probably could use a laser. I'll go and dig through the ORC...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

ANY device that projects a beam of light onto a gme animal is illegal to hunt with. That includes laser dots that reach the target. If the laser dot is projected inside a sighting device it is okay, but if it exits and reaches the target...... tisk tisk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Is a coyote considerd a game animal?...I would think not....with no season or any real restrictions on when and how and what to use to take them.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not to change subject but I just got a 6.8 upper to hunt with. Thinking of shooting some yotes. Does anyone know if there is a magazine capacity limit. Have heard that some states allow 5 others 10 rounds. thanks


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

angler69 said:


> Not to change subject but I just got a 6.8 upper to hunt with. Thinking of shooting some yotes. Does anyone know if there is a magazine capacity limit. Have heard that some states allow 5 others 10 rounds. thanks


No limit...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I will not have the laser on the AR-15. I will have a nice streamlight mounted instead.

ski


----------



## Chuck78 (Dec 25, 2004)

Coyote is not a game animal, no season. So you can use a beam of light on a coyote. If someone can show me where it says you can not on a coyote please let me know.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

angler69 said:


> Not to change subject but I just got a 6.8 upper to hunt with. Thinking of shooting some yotes. Does anyone know if there is a magazine capacity limit. Have heard that some states allow 5 others 10 rounds. thanks


there is a limit of 30rd mags..... unless you have a class 3 license(that is for automatic weapons)The state of Ohio considers any magazine that hold more than 30rds ...fully auto....except for 22 rim fire mags


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Huntinbull said:


> ANY device that projects a beam of light onto a gme animal is illegal to hunt with. That includes laser dots that reach the target. If the laser dot is projected inside a sighting device it is okay, but if it exits and reaches the target...... tisk tisk


How do **** hunters see what they are shooting at if they do not project a beam of light onto the game animal? I do however think lasers may be illegal. You should call to find out for sure.


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Check your fur bearing animal regs, if you have a fur bearing licens and are engaged in lawful hunting you can use a light as well you must have a 360 deg light burning at all times while hunting at night


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I stand corrected. I forgot about the furbearer hunting stipulations. Just make sure you have your furbearer permit. 

Humbly sorry for the mistake.


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

let me elaberate, you can use a light while lawfully engaged in hunting at night but it can not be a laser or attached to your gun, **** hunters hold a light on the **** and then shoot it and the same goes for predator hunting, coyotes are game animals allthough they do not have a given season it is a season --as well as ground hogs, (OPEN SEASON)and are game animals and not without restrictions on the methode of taking, lasers are not included (no light emitting device shall be used in the taking of game animal or quadraped ) coyotes are a nuiscence animal in ohio and you have to remember that just because there are no seasons or restrictions on bag limits or methodes of taking there are rules on what can be on your gun or bow and it is clear ...
Coyotes are a game Quadraped and all rules apply. remember that the published rules are only a congested version of the state statutes and a more comprehensive version can be found at http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting.aspx or even deeper go to http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1531

or just trust me ,....


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Stevecat,
Your reading alot into those regulations that isn't there. Lights can be attached to your weapon. I use one that mounts to my scope. Most outdoor shops sell them. Night vision scopes use IR light to intensify the image. Most of what you are talking about applies to deer hunting.


----------

